
Why I started blogging? (And Expectations) - evex
http://blog.wordhunt.xyz/2018/10/22/why-i-started-blogging-and-expectations.html
======
evex
Do you guys have any feedback on my blog, or what I should change/fix?

* font

* spacing

* colors

* add more projects to the projects page? (should I include the dead projects too?)

* write extensively(hobbies,childhood,job history,current status) on about page?

* add a share to HN and Reddit buttons?

~~~
Carpetsmoker
I find the font suboptimal to read, and the loads of __bold __text doesn 't
make it easier. The line breaks seem strange, some lines are a lot longer than
others. It looks like every comma is followed by a line break?

~~~
evex
Oh, felt the same way :)

Thanks for the feedback

